# Will Easycarbo directed at a plant kill hair algae??



## toadass (13 Jun 2011)

Hi peeps

I have a newish set up, i am using ADA Amazonia so have got quite a bit of an ammonia spike.
I have got a few diatoms appearing which i would expect, not too bothered about these atm.
I have a some Limnophila Aromatica and some hair algae has just appeared on one of the stems. I am still doing 3x a week W/C, with Coo2 and EI, the rest of the plants and L'Aromatica stems look okay.

I think this particular stem may have a Co2 flow issue as it's tucked a bit behind some wood.
I have just purchased some Easycarbo.

My Question is if i fire this straight onto the hair algae will this help clear it up? Just didn know if putting too much of this may cause some other affect to the plant or plants?

Many Thanks Toad


----------



## ghostsword (13 Jun 2011)

It may melt the plant.. EasyCarbo undiluted is very strong. 

I would rather take out the affected leaves.


----------



## bigmatt (13 Jun 2011)

i turn off the filter, make a 50% solution of liquid carbon and use a syringe to treat the affected areas.  But i always remove affected leaves first, then dose the bits i can't remove.  Turn filter back on after 5-10 mins and you're done!
hope this helps,
Matt


----------

